# Billing for reviewing results of Hysterosonogram



## seniar (May 13, 2011)

Can anyone give me some insight on billing for reviewing results of a hysterosonogram with the patient?  The physician completes the procedure and reviews the results with the patient.  Because of the results, there are several options available to the patient, surgical management vs. continuing medication.  The discussion last about 10 minutes.  Is this included in the reimbursement of the procedure?  Can an E/M visit be billed?  The CPT code 58340 for hysterosonogram has a 0 day global.


----------

